# Recommend dog friendly country hotels?



## LouthLass (18 Mar 2011)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any personal experience of a nice country hotel that allows you to take the dog along??  Preferably somewhere with some nice long country walks for during the day but also somewhere secure to put him if we go for dinner or drinks in evening?  Only looking for a nice weekend away and would prefer to take him with us if at all possible.

Thanks in advance,

Regards

LL


----------



## TreeTiger (19 Mar 2011)

Renvyle House in Connemara seems to be especially welcoming to dogs, but I don't know about a secure place to put the dog while you eat.  Lovely relaxing place to stay.


----------



## Hillsalt (19 Mar 2011)

Ardilaun Hotel is a 4* hotel on the western ouskirts of Gakway city. I believe that they allow dogs

www.theardilaunhotel.ie


----------



## eastbono (19 Mar 2011)

Was just about to suggest Renvylle House. Now we dont have dogs but we went there and its fab, and animals are welcome check them out on trip advisor. Just want to state I am not connected with them in any shape or form.


----------



## rob30 (20 Mar 2011)

We stayed at the Renvyle one weekend with our dog, and there were more dogs than children there! There was no problem as long as the dog was well behaved and not wet from swimming in the sea. The food here is just brilliant too. 

Another very dog friendly hotel was the Sand House Hotel in Rossnowlagh, Co Donegal. Great restaurant and a stunning beach for walking/running and surfing.


----------



## Dexysgirl (31 Mar 2011)

Check out this link  

http://www.ireland-guide.com/places_to_stay_pet_friendly.html


----------



## jhegarty (31 Mar 2011)

It's in the town , but only a walkies away from country side :



We stayed there two weeks ago , and found it very dog friendly.


----------



## Splash (31 Mar 2011)

Harvey's point in donegal was mentioned somewhere in the media this week as a dog-friendly hotel - i can't remember where I saw/heard this.

just checked their website - [broken link removed] - looks like they have pet friendly rooms


----------



## foxylady (21 Apr 2011)

Any a bit nearer to dublin?


----------

